# Wireless HD. Reduce your number of DVR's.



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

*COMPTON, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--The new Belkin FlyWire is the simple solution that gives you the freedom and flexibility to place your HDTV where you want-without cables. Featuring an intuitive and simple setup, FlyWire wirelessly connects devices such as Blu-ray® players, receivers, video-game consoles, and set-top boxes to HDTVs and projectors, transmitting high-definition 1080p True Cinema picture resolution with whole-home range.

As the first offering in the FlyWire family, this solution provides a whole-home range with the capability of penetrating walls and AV cabinets. You can now hide your AV components away in a cabinet or a closet, creating an uncluttered living and home-entertainment environment. You can also mount your projector on the ceiling without the hassle of cables.*

Read the whole article HERE

Seems to me like you could get multiple receivers and hook up 3 HD DVR's in one location and send the signals to multiple TV's.


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

An earlier discussion on wireless HD - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=132534

This is yet another one of those wireless HD "standards" that doesn't appear to be compatible with anything else  It'll be interesting to see if it coexists well with 802.11n.

I wonder what the $1k one has in it that the $700 one doesn't. It's the difference between an in-room solution @ a whole house solution.

I don't get the impression from that press release that you could send stuff to multiple TV's. That would be ideal. It would be tough to figure out how to deal with multiple people wanting to use the same device.


----------

